# Just starting to plan SA trip



## bbjavelina (Jan 30, 2005)

*That's a lot of questions,*

but here goes. I just got back in July from my first trip, so others know a great deal more than I. 

1. What animals: Depends on where you hunt and on your budget. Not all species are available everywhere. They charge a trophy fee per head based on the species. You could shoot a dozen Steenboks or one giraffe for about the same price. The outfitters all publish a price list. 

2. Where to go: We chose to hunt South Africa for several reasons. It's safe, and you most likely will fly into Johannesburg anyway, so why spend extra $$ to catch another flight to some other country? Or give the airlines one more shot at loosing your gear. That is, unless you're dead set on a species you can't shoot in SA. Like lions.

3. What time: For most species you'll want to be there during the "dry" season. Probably May thru September. Go early and not as many have already been shot. Go late and it'll be drier and you may see more critters. Shoot for a dark moon. That's winter there.

4. How long: We went for 10 days. Lost a few days due to weather and it was day 6 before I got the first shot. I was getting a little concerned. 7 days would never be enough for me. 14 mmight be too long if all went well.

5.Reputable outfitter: Be sure they are a member of the national organization of outfitters and PH's. Most likely they will also be a member of some Safari Club Int. chapter. 

SCI has shows all over the states during the winter. If at all possible, go to a show and meet some of these people. Plan on spending all day.


Buy the book "The Perfect Shot". It's costly, but worth it. Helps you learn the different critters, how to identify them, where to shoot them, and how to judge a trophy.

Practice, practice, practice.

Be mentally prepared for one of the longest flights known to man.

Contact me anytime if I can help at all. [email protected].

Best of luck to you!


----------



## Trenavd (Apr 1, 2006)

Get in touch with Lammie at Dare to Bowhunt south africa. We hunted with him this year and had a great experience.


----------



## mudslinger2 (Jun 25, 2006)

Contact Harry at www.africanarrowsafaris.com for an adventure you will not forget. 2 of us went in Sept of 2008 and shot 17 animals in 10 days between us. Going back again in Sept 2010. Super place, limited hunters with trophy animals, super nice lodge and Kudu that you won't believe. I believe 50" minimum is what you will shoot and higher on one of his places. Family owne and operated, bowhunting only and all the PH's are bowhunters. Shoot me a PM with your address and I will mail you a new brochure. You won't find many places that are bowhunting only. Harry's Dad owns 14,000 acres and his granddad I believe owns 15,000.


----------



## bbjavelina (Jan 30, 2005)

*Are you in info overload yet?*

Tremendous number of thing to consider! It can be a daunting task, but well worth the time.

You will have the adventure of your life. Enjoy!

Never pass up a shot you will regret later. Never take a shot you will regret later. How do yoy tell the difference? That's what makes it so much fun.

Best of luck to you.


----------



## firehuntfish (May 17, 2009)

BBjavelina is right in telling you that there are a lot of things to take into consideration. His advice and points to consider is right on...But there is really so much more to consider... 

My wife and I just did our first trip to SA this past August. I started planning that trip 2 years prior and I'm glad I did. I talked to lots of references, outfitters, fellow forum members etc., and all of them provided information that helped in our planning. I would be happy to go into greater detail and help to advise in planning your trip. If you are interested, feel free to PM me, and I can give you my cell # to talk with you personally.


----------



## bbjavelina (Jan 30, 2005)

*Good advice above!*

Especially about the bow hunting only part. Almost all outfitters offer bowhunting. Check their websites and brochures. How many of the pictures are of bowhunters? Damn near none on most sites. Some do offer seperate properties for bowhunting, but primarily focus on rifle hunters. I have no experience to share there, but I'd want to know if this is just some small pasture offering chances at animals that are conditioned to rifle hunters.

Africa is an entirely different world. Don't be surprised if the electricity goes of several times during breakfast or the water quits during the middle of your shower. Or if a 2 pound frog shares that shower. Most of that only adds to the experience; enjoy it.

The bird and small games sightings are a big part of the trip (at least, to me). Be prepared to take a lot of photos. You'll be well advised to have a COMPLETELY silent camera for those oppurtunities, if you're so inclined.

As far as I can tell, most all camps offer daily laundry service, so the packing can be fairly light.

Will you walk and stalk or blind hunt? Maybe a combo. Be prepared to sit all day or to walk 4/5 miles.

Layer up! Could be about freezing at dawn and mid-70's mid-day.

If you have any interest in the night sky, you'll surely see the Southern Cross and the Large and Small Magellanic Clouds.

Monkeys and Baboons will likely put on quite a show for you.

The airport in J'burg was thick with scammers. They all wore some sort of uniform and all needed to collect some sort of "tax". None of them had any sort of parerwork. They're not terribly persistent, and seem to leave you alone if you don't seem eager to pay up.

Get back on with any questions you may have.

Best of luck to you.


----------



## Sham (Nov 22, 2009)

I'm headed to SA this June for the World Cup and a 10-day hunt (rifle and bow). I contacted this guy I saw on the travel channel and he is hooking it up. Taking care of everything and the prices are some of the best around and the lodge is 5 star, based on my research.
Contacts:
Rainer Dedekind
Wildlife Manager and Ecologist
Recreation Africa Group of Companies
Kedar Lodge
Mobile + 27 73 5913 118 
Email: [email protected] 

Bronwen Davies
Marketing & Advertising

RECREATION AFRICA LEISURE INDUSTRIES
Tel : (011) 950-6000 / 0861 732 237
Direct Tel : (011) 950-6113
Fax : (011) 950-6028
Fax2email : 086 594 2634
Email : [email protected]
www.recreationafrica.co.za

Good Luck!


----------



## Gerhard (Aug 3, 2005)

Sham said:


> I'm headed to SA this June for the World Cup and a 10-day hunt (rifle and bow). I contacted this guy I saw on the travel channel and he is hooking it up. Taking care of everything and the prices are some of the best around and the lodge is 5 star, based on my research.
> Contacts:
> Rainer Dedekind
> Wildlife Manager and Ecologist
> ...


So who will your outfitter be?

You have booked at a company that specialize in the hospitality industry and not in hunting.

If you paper work is not in order you will be hunting illegally as you must book via an outfitter and be guided by a Professional Hunter.

You will also not be able to take any trophies home if its not done the correct way...

Hope this helps.


----------



## lil 2 sleepy (Dec 2, 2009)

Check out africahunting.com ... lots of good info there.


----------



## normbates1 (Apr 14, 2008)

Feel free to post or PM your outfitter info and we can look things over for you to make sure everything is legit. I do expect prices to be a little higher than normal, as several outfitters I know will be upping their fees with the higher demand for hunting that will be coming with the world cup. But, you've done things right and have started asking questions from people that know how the system works here.
Good luck,
Norm


----------



## Gerhard (Aug 3, 2005)

normbates1 said:


> Feel free to post or PM your outfitter info and we can look things over for you to make sure everything is legit. I do expect prices to be a little higher than normal, as several outfitters I know will be upping their fees with the higher demand for hunting that will be coming with the world cup. But, you've done things right and have started asking questions from people that know how the system works here.
> Good luck,
> Norm


Norm,

As things is looking now I expect that outfitters are still going to sell hunts at rock bottom prices 2010. I have seen quite a few deals floating around the net. Paying only day fees and shooting only management animals for free...

Some outfitters are only trying to survive until the world economic situation starts to pick up again...

All the best...


----------



## Sham (Nov 22, 2009)

well OK. I'm sure glad I posted. The outfitter, I assumed, was the Kedar Game Reserve. I am completely open to suggestions. What I was being told was that for $1,800/person...we wood get 5 days on 2 different reserves, hunting Warthog, Zebra and Kudu. The price I mentioned includes all accommodations at a resort style facility, transfers from Johannesburg to/from and they were also assisting with World Cup tickets and some other small items which of course are extra. They told us not to bring rifles or our bows as they would supply everything. They fees are also guaranteed that we get what we pay for.
In regards to the trophies, I was given the cousin of the gentleman who is assisting me who is in Peoria(?)[email protected] 

Look, I greatly appreciate advice, suggestions and anything else you guys can help me with. It's just a buddy and I who are coming and we are COMPLETELY open...

Thanks!


----------



## bbjavelina (Jan 30, 2005)

*Avoid the heartache!*

I think you are on the right track, but it may be that a LOT more research is in order before you write that check.

Everyone I have dealt with in the RSA has been honest and above board, but I may have missed one or two. Be sure that you don't.

Best of luck to you and have a great adventure.


----------



## tdroutdoors (Jun 2, 2009)

*animal*

I think the elephant is more popular in NA, right?


----------



## Sham (Nov 22, 2009)

*Correction*



Sham said:


> well OK. I'm sure glad I posted. The outfitter, I assumed, was the Kedar Game Reserve. I am completely open to suggestions. What I was being told was that for $1,800/person...we wood get 5 days on 2 different reserves, hunting Warthog, Zebra and Kudu. The price I mentioned includes all accommodations at a resort style facility, transfers from Johannesburg to/from and they were also assisting with World Cup tickets and some other small items which of course are extra. They told us not to bring rifles or our bows as they would supply everything. They fees are also guaranteed that we get what we pay for.
> In regards to the trophies, I was given the cousin of the gentleman who is assisting me who is in Peoria(?)[email protected]
> 
> Look, I greatly appreciate advice, suggestions and anything else you guys can help me with. It's just a buddy and I who are coming and we are COMPLETELY open...
> ...


I just wanted to set the record straight and do not want to be the one that gets rumors started, or worst, misleads others. I stated that for $1,800 we were given Kudu, Zebra and Warthog...that is INCORRECT. For $1,800...we would get Zebra, Warthog and an Impala OR a Kudu and they would throw in either a Bush pig or Impala...Here is the price list I was sent from Kedar Game Reserve/Recreation Africa:

Species	US Dollars
BLACK WILDEBEEST	1 100
BLESBOK	300
BLESBOK - WHITE	700
BLUE DUIKER	850
BLUE WILDEBEEST	750
BONTEBOK	2 000
BUFFALO	12 000
BUSHBUCK	1 200
BUSHPIG	400
COMMON REEDBUCK	900
ELAND	1 750
GEMSBOK	1 500
GIRAFFE	3 000
GREY DUIKER	350
HARTEBEEST	750
IMPALA	300
KLIPSPRINGER	900
KUDU	1 800
MOUNTAIN REEDBUCK	900
NYALA	1 850
OSTRICH	800
RED DUIKER	1 200
RHINO - WHITE	33 – 43 000
SABLE	11 000
SPRINGBOK	500
SPRINGBOK - WHITE	750
SPRINGBOK - BLACK	750
STEENBOK	400
SUNI	1 500
RHEBOK	900
WARTHOG	400
WATERBUCK	1 100
ZEBRA	1 000
ROAN	10 000




Daily rates in US Dollars per person per day:-

1 Hunter with 1 Pro-hunter……………………..350
2 Hunters with 1 Pro-hunter…………………….300
4 Hunters with 2 Pro-hunters…………………...250
Observer………………………………………..200
Day of arrival and day of departure together equal one hunting day per hunter/observer.


Bookings:
Safaris are confirmed on receipt of a 50% deposit of the daily rate.
Trophy fees are payable for animals bagged or wounded.
Payment in travellers cheques or cash only.
Deposits are not refundable should a hunt be cancelled.

Please take note:
Hunting season throughout the year, except from December to February.
Guests hunt at their own risk.
Travelling days between hunting areas will be charged as a hunting day.

Daily rates include the following:
-	Licensed Pro-hunter, tracker, skinner and hunting vehicle.
-	Beer, wine and non-alcohol drinks
-	Full accommodation
-	Licences for trophies
-	VAT of 14% included

Daily rates exclude:
-	Fire-arms and ammunition.
-	Transport to and from hunting areas.
-	Taxidermy, handling, diping, transport and shipping of trophies.
-	Air charters and hotel accommodation before and after the hunt.


----------



## bbloom96 (May 5, 2009)

ttt


----------



## bbjavelina (Jan 30, 2005)

Two of the things we did was to develop one set of questions for the outfitter and another set for the references. We emailed the outfitter questions to those outfitters we were interested in and then emailed the other set once we were furnished references. That was probably overkill in that most of those questions are already answered on the outfitters web sites. Most of them will have a FAQ sections somewhere on their site.

I would still recommend contacting all the references for the outfitters you are interested in. The feferences we recieived were, I believe, all honest. Still, you may want to "read between the lines". Such as "we saw a lot of Kudu, mostly young ones". I think that means they didn't see a shooter at all.

We're off to the Safari Club Int'. shows starting in two weeks to pick our 2011 outfitter.

Best of luck to you.


----------



## Gerhard (Aug 3, 2005)

*Charl van Rooyen (Infinito Safaris) will be at Dallas at booth nr. 10 next to the food court. And SCI Reno at booth 4001. We have also appointed Mark Willman and Terry Cundiff from Hunt It All inc. as our USA agents.

Feel free to pop in and say "Hi", and if you struggle to find us, give Mark a ring on 001502639870 *

You are welcome to stop and ask him about our bow hunting set up as well.


----------



## storm5 (Nov 5, 2007)

I posted this in you’re other treed as well. I have booked two trips to lowlands in 2010 and will recommend you to contact him, as he runs a top shelf operation at a god price. They will also help you whit any question about hunting in South Africa.
I haw been there 4 times now, and I think this is as god as it gets.
I will guarantee you a good time here. 
We are going back February 9, cant wait
http://lowlands.co.za/safaris/

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=916533
http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=655538


----------



## LongArrows (Aug 1, 2009)

I have been twice and I would not go anywhere if I didn't talk to at least a few people that have been to that outfitter. 

1. I would go to a BOW ONLY outfitter. Never one that says "Leave your bow at home" On bow only places you will see much more game just driving around because they are never shot at with a gun.

2. I would go in our summer/spring. Thier winter for sure.

3. I would want to know how many animals the outfitter thinks you can get in your time there. I got 10 each time. You may have a goal of a certain animal but that outfitter might not have many of those type. Each place is different and they have different amounts of each type. Both times I went I had it arranged to hunt on multiple "farms" so that I had a high chance to get exactly what I was looking for. 

4. This last time I went with Steve Kobrine. I got long range archery lessons (priceless), got to hunt his farm and 2 others as well, got to listen to amazing stories, got nice food and just had a blast. The thing about him is you can hunt any way you like, predator hunt after dark..you bet...sit in your stand late..no problem...spot n stalk...yes...sit in a leafy suit on a game trail...yes.... build a blind and hunt it..yes. anything goes and that is truly cool. I have been to other places and they make you get out of your stand 30 mins before dark because they don't want to track after dark or they won't let you hunt after dark.. or they make you stay in your stand and not leave it no matter what... Lots of useless rules. Many times those animals get conditioned to the hunters being in the same stands and the hunters that came before you have trained them. With the way I hunted at Steve's the animals are not expecting what we did. 




One day I think we should organize an AT African hunt We could hammer down ALOT of beasties.


----------



## wvbearman (Aug 7, 2009)

Here's another option for SA that I would recommend:

www.datasafaris.co.za

A friend of mine has guided for 'Data' for over 10 years. Very high success rate, with excellent accomodations. 

Just thought it'd be worth looking into. You obviously want to explore many options on making an investment such as this.

He will be in the states for the next 4 weeks or so booking hunts. If you would like his #, let me know and I'll get it to you!

Good luck!


----------



## Savuka (Aug 17, 2009)

Give us a look please. http://www.Limcroma.com We pay attention to all details of a safari to make it an experience of a lifetime.
Thanks,
Al Weaver


----------



## bbjavelina (Jan 30, 2005)

*for bbloom06*

For what it's worth, we met the guys from Limcroma at the Houston show and had dinner with them after the show. No doubt in my small mind that they run a first class operation. I think they should be on anyone's short list and are for sure worth a closer look.

Check out their website and see what you think.

Best of luck to you.


----------



## Bighunter4x4 (Sep 7, 2006)

We hunted with this PH and has recently visited with us in the States. He is a very dedicated bow hunter. He has 5 concessions to choose from, uses trail cams, has blinds set up all over. He has one that is exclusively bow only. If you wound an animal the only way you can retreive the animal is with a bow. Fantastic service and I have never been treated better. If I can answer any questions I would be happy to do so. Check him out. http://www.nitrosafaris.co.za/


----------

